# Fruit Dip???



## mackeeg (Nov 27, 2005)

I went to a craft fair yesterday and bought some fruit dip mix. You mix it with 8oz of whip cream and a block of cream cheese. I would like to make the powder mix myself. Have any of you ever seen or made this. I'm thinking its a jello powder and something else?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

You might find something in here


----------



## mackeeg (Nov 27, 2005)

maybe it was strawberry instant pudding mix in the little bag of mix


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

I haven't seen strawberry pudding, but , I've seen people use jello mix in some dips.


----------

